
AlphaGo and the Declining Advantage of Big Companies - wslh
https://hbr.org/2016/03/alphago-and-the-declining-advantage-of-big-companies
======
wslh
> AlphaGo proves that the rise of machines capable of learning with minimum
> supervision from human experts and programmers is inevitable.

AlphaGo [learning] was highly supervised by top human experts...

Also, just following the author thinking, big companies have the advantage
because they will increasingly compete in low margin markets at a scale where
small companies can't.

